

2008 Startup School April 19. Confirmed so far: Andreessen, Bezos, DHH - jl
http://www.startupschool.org/?x

======
kirubakaran
Can you automatically allow YCNews users above a karma threshold? (It will
help me book flight tickets in advance)

~~~
cstejerean
I like that suggestion (assuming I'm above the threshold).

------
gibsonf1
Adding event to my google calendar... :) (Note to self: bring lunch as buying
lunch last year was really hard because of the huge lines)

~~~
bostonbiz
This is a really great suggestion. I think I ended up eating a bag of pretzels
and a diet coke for lunch that day.

------
far33d
No spot on the app for yc.news usernames? You know - in case you think our
comments here might be proof enough of technical ability and worthiness :)

~~~
pg
I don't want to seem like we're trying to force people to sign up for News.YC.
I'll tell you what, though: if everyone uses the same email address when they
apply that they have in their profile, I'll try to match them.

That means you can't say e.g. whatever [at] gmail in your profile email field.
But you don't need to anyway; it isn't visible to crawlers.

~~~
paul7986
Is the majority recent college grads? Any 30ish entrepreneurs?

~~~
cstejerean
I can tell you that last year there was a good amount of 30ish entrepreneurs
although the majority of folks did seem to be college students/recent grads
(myself included).

------
jsjenkins168
Small suggestion: Add geographic location on the name tags so those traveling
from afar can network with local hackers. I was really wishing for that last
year...

~~~
pg
If people have other suggestions, tell us here. One thing we'd thought of
doing was having different colored dots people could put on their nametags if
they were looking for a startup or looking for more people for one...

~~~
eusman
justin.tv could have a live link for the rest of us? maybe?

~~~
danielha
They did last year.

------
danielha
Sweet! Jessica pulls through with another great lineup.

Though I admit I'm most looking forward to pg's always entertaining talk.

------
Trep
Anyone want to webcast this? I'm near Denver, and it's quite a commute.

~~~
endlessvoid94
second. illinois would be quite a trek, i'd LOVE to go.

student = poor = no way can i fly and hotel stay unless its SUPER cheap.

~~~
falsestprophet
checkout couchsurfing.com. i bet you can find somewhere to stay near the
stanford campus. and because you are a student, it will be minimally creepy.

still, a $300 ticket is too much for me

------
sethjohn
Major props, in advance, to whomever can manage a high-quality recording of
the talks. The podcasts are a great service for those of us who can't make it
in person!

------
mwmanning
Does anyone have figures for acceptance rates from previous years? I'd like to
have a rough idea what my chances of getting to go are.

------
Mistone
okay - okay - my application is in. was surprised not to see a spot for YC
News username, guess I would be really bummed to miss this.

------
bootload
_"... 2008 Startup School April 19 ..."_

Has anyone ever thought to invite "John McCarthy" to talk?

------
cmer
Startup School is BY FAR the best startup event to attend. The line-up is top
notch year after year.

------
PStamatiou
my dilemma: I'm on the east coast so if I attend I would have to fly out just
for the weekend. Should I still go or should I fly out to CA to visit friends
for my longer spring break in late March?

------
lyime
wow I cant wait. It looks like way to many people are going to register for
this, they prob wont accept most of them.

------
ashu
Awesomeness. Looking forward to it...

------
sharpshoot
woah. Nice work Jessica!

------
jamiequint
Bezos + Andreessen FTW

------
mattmaroon
Quite a list there.

------
alaskamiller
last year's was great

------
ajkirwin
Damn, California.

And here's me, on the east coast.

~~~
semigeek
So am I, but I've flown to San Francisco for the last 2 years for this -
contemplating applying for another year to go out and network. I have to
admit, I partied a little to hard the night before SS last year with some
fellow hackers and was very late for the sessions.

